# Epistle E-Liquid - Juice Reviews



## Lord Vetinari (17/3/16)

Company: Epistle E-Liquid

Product Name: Carrot Cake

Product Image:



Reviewer: Lord Vetinari

Mod: Esige Eiffel T1

Watts/Volts: 20 to 70

Atomiser: Melo, Arctic, Air Force RDA

Coil Resistance: .5 and .2 ohm

Wicking Material: Kendo Cotton and stock coils

Strength: 6mg/ml

Blend: 70vg/30pg


Website blurb:
Carrot Cake captures the familiar flavor of this beloved age-old dessert in a conveniently sized bottle. Fluffy cake batter is filled with the perfect blend of cinnamon and spices and topped with a delightful cream frosting resulting in a flavor experience which is truly addictive

Reviewer Notes:

It is delicious! Cinnamon is gentle and spot-on. Cake part is damn good too, convincing texture and close enough to the real thing to deserve the name.

I could do with a touch less sweetness but overall I am actually blown away. Less sweet than most vapes with cinnamon I actually like.

My favorite bakery type juice in a good minute.

The Good: Well balanced dessert vape, gentle cinnamon damn near ADV

The Bad: It doesnt come in bigger bottles.

Similar to:
Rocket Sheep- Cloudsat, Clouds Of Icarus - 24/7

Avoid if: IDK... give it a go!


----------

